# Weight



## mcf3kids (Jul 3, 2012)

I am curious if someone knows how to estimate a pigs live weight.  A friend told me they sell measuring tapes and you measure a few areas - do a little math - and it gives a decent estimate.  Anybody know where to measure and how the math is done?  We have two mixed breed pigs we are raising for meat and are curious how much they might weigh now.  Thanks!


----------



## Hillsvale (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.pigpalssanctuary.com/health/size_weight.htm

surprisingly accurate


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

(Heart girth x Heart girth x Length) / 300 = estimated weight

Heart girth, measure right behind front leg all the way around the animal
Length is from point of shoulder to point of hip


----------



## mcf3kids (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you!  We just tried it and found out our guys are about 100 lbs each which surprisingly is exactly what my husband has been saying - lol.  We did the divide by 400 method (after a google search which seemed to confirm that figure).  For early July that seems decent I think.    Thank you again!


----------

